# Udruga RODA > Samofinanciranje – Rodina rasprodaja >  Pravila rasprodaje

## petraa

Zanima me kako je došlo do odluke o 50 kom. po prodavatelju? Posjećivala sam takve rasprodaje u Austriji i sudjelovala i tamo, i oni nemaju limit jer je cilj takve rasprodaje  da udruga što više zaradi da bi mogla financirati svoje humanitarne akcije.
A kako se radi uglavnom o sezonskim rasprodajama zašto se broj ne bi određivao po tome koliko osoba ima djece? Jer sigurno je da veću količinu odjeće imaju oni koji imaju više djece.
U konačnici pooštriti kontrolu kvalitete robe ( danas je žena ispred mene u redu predala na prodaju robu iz doba 1.svjetskog rata, što je i meni sa 1-2 udaljenosti bilo vidljivo a ne kužim kam je kontrolorka gledala?)a onda dozvoliti više komada robe po prodavatelju.
Inače smatram sve savršenim. Posebno želim reći koju o volonterima, cure su nasmijane i stručne a djeca za nevjerovat, uopće ih se nije čulo. 
Rodina rasprodaja mi je odlična za riješiti se robe koju su klinci prerasli i kupiti im onda nešto što im fali
Molim ooopširaan odgovor, zbilja me zanima.
E da, upalo mi je u oči da neka gđa. koju zovu Frida viče na volonterke
što je bilo baš ružno za čuti, kužim, u žaru želje da sve bude savršeno, ali to se stručno zove mobbing. Sigurna sam da svi volonteri tamo žele napraviti najbolje što mogu. Stoga- nježno s njima!

----------


## Deaedi

> E da, upalo mi je u oči da neka gđa. koju zovu Frida viče na volonterke
> što je bilo baš ružno za čuti, kužim, u žaru želje da sve bude savršeno, ali to se stručno zove mobbing. Sigurna sam da svi volonteri tamo žele napraviti najbolje što mogu. Stoga- nježno s njima!


  :Laughing:  

Pa dobro, uvijek se mogu ustati i otici, dok kod mobbinga na radnom mjestu to nije bas tako jednostavno.

----------


## Frida

Petraa, molim te mi reci kako bih komunicirala s njima preko cijele dvorane? Da idem do svake ponaosob? 

Drage moje volonterke (i volonteri), ako sam vas mobingirala javno se ispričavam pred x tisuća korisnika foruma, zahvalna sam vam na pomoći, bez vas definitivno nebi bilo tako savreno kako je bilo  :Heart: .

Petraa, ovo je već druga rasprodaja na kojoj ti imaš primjedbe, ako si danas bila tamo mogla si se predstaviti, iznjeti svoje prijedloge, porazgovarati s nama, najlakše se skrivati iza nicka i kritizirati.

----------


## petraa

Netočno, nisam kritizirala rasprodaju.
Malo sam osjetljiva kad su u pitanju međuljudski odnosi.
Ja bi se još i predstavila ali hm.. izgledala si opasno tako galameći pa sam se prepala da i na mene ne vikneš.

Dobro, drugi put ću se predstavit.
Nadam se da se nisi uvrijedila. Nisam mislila ništa loše.
Samo je moje skromno mišljenje da se može i bez vikanja..
Ili ga ne smijem iznijeti?
Iskreno, nisam ja znala da si ti ta Frida, da sam znala dva put bi promislila prije postanja.

----------


## Frida

Vjeruj mi, naši međuljudski odnosi su više nego dobri, ja se nadam da će javiti i koja žrtva mog mobinga, pa da se i osobno ispričam.

Naravno da smiješ iznijeti svoje mišljenje, kao i ja svoje.

----------


## petraa

Uopće u to ne sumnjam, kako bi drugačije to moglo funkcionirati.
Mislila sam napisati da sam općenito osjetljiva na međuljudske odnose, 
bilo gdje.
Ti se nadaš da će se javiti neka tvoja žrtva mobbinga a ja se još uvijek nadam opširnom odgovoru na pitanje iz prvog posta.
 :Smile:

----------


## apricot

ajmeee, napisala sam odgovor od pola stranice i forum ga pojeo  :shock: 
(pravo mi budi kad ne kopiram)

budući da sam sudjelovala u organizaciji od prve rasprodaje, pokušat ću ti odgovoriti: kad smo započinjale s ovom akcijom, nismo imale limit ni broja prodavatelja niti količine robe. pa su nam dolazili ljudi koji bi prikupili "prnje" cijeloga svojega susjedstva: dolazili su s onim velikim plastičnim kariranim torbama u kojima su žene svojevremeno švercale robu iz Turske i Trsta. U početku je ta roba bila toliko prljava da smo često noktima s nje strugali ostatke hrane, blata, trave... (da ne kažem kako je neka žena na prodaju donijela kutiju rahat-lokuma   :Laughing:  ). A ova roba koju si vidjela da je iz I svjetskog rata...e to je još "heute couture" naspram onoga što je tada stizalo (mirise ti, na sreću, dočarati ne mogu)
tada je primopredaja bila po cijeli dan, a u smjeni bi bile po 2-3 volonterke  :shock:  Sve je bilo drukčije.

Danas, ako imamo 200 prodavatelja sa po maksimalnih 50 komada robe... procijenili smo da je tih 10000 komada - naš limit. Jer, svaki komad treba prekontrolirati, ispisati cijenu, označiti splintom, unijeti u računalo i objesiti na vješalicu. Ogroman posao, vjeruj mi.
i onda još, nakon što cijela priča završi, svu neprodanu robu razvrstati u vrećice po šiframa prodavatelja i vratiti.

Nama je lijepo zaraditi za Udrugu, ali preko svojih mogućnosti ne možemo.

Što se vikanja tiče... obično sam ja ta koja urla, vrišti... Poznato je da ne dam jesti, piti niti ići u wc   :Laughing:  
RAzlog je najčešće ovaj koji Frida spominje; treba glasom savladati udaljenosti u velikoj dvorani, ali i dosegnuti što veći broj volontera. Istina je da nam ponekad i živčeki popuste   :Laughing:  , ali nije to ništa što nekoliko čokolada ne bi moglo riješiti.

petraa, sugestije su uvijek dobro došle: da ih nema, ne bismo organizacijski ovoliko napredovale. Ali, potrebno je staviti se i na drugu stranu, na našu. Vjeruj mi da onda sve izgleda drugačije   :Smile:

----------


## apricot

i još da ti kažem zašto smo morali početi obilježavati svaki komad robe.

vani to nikome ne pada na pamet jer je kod njih normalno, i nitko se ne buni, ako nešto nestane, ukrade se...
mi smo imali velikih problema s krađama, prijetilo nam se objavom u medijima, tužbama... Pa smo odlučile pokušati taj rizik svesti na minimum (ne bi vjerovala čemu se sve ljudi ne dosjete kako bi došli do komada stare dječje jaknice  :/ )
na Zapadu se takve rasprodaje organiziraju prvenstveno da se ljudi riješe viškova iz ormara, podruma i tavana, a kod nas se ipak želi nešto i zaraditi. tako da ni cijene nisu "sve po dolar".
zato tu robu moramo čuvati što više možemo: nije naša, ima vlasnika koji će tražiti novac za njezinu prodaju. a Roda ne može ukradene stvari nadoknađivati iz vlastotoga džepa.

eto, ako imaš još kakvo pitanje, samo pucaj.

----------


## apricot

eh, kad krenem o rasprodaji, ponese me   :Laughing:  

znate li da nam je, kad smo organizirale prvu, padalo na pamet robu izlagati na sušilima za rublje   :Laughing:  

onda smo odlučile ipak poduzeti sve kako bismo nabavljale štendere.
pa smo zvale sve dućane da nam posude ili poklone neki koji je za otpis.
pa se tražio veliki auto kako bi se otišlo do Name na Kvatriću i utovario onaj jedan okrugli (s njime smo počele)
pa smo zvali HTV da nam posude.
pa smo zvali Matiju Vuicu da nam nabavi od nekoga.
pa smo zvali DTR.

pa smo krenuli posuđivati vješalice   :Laughing:  
pa su se mamita i Teddy Bearz rastrčale po gradu i ko sumanute po rukama razvlačile desetke vješalica.
pa smo mamiti kazali pogrešnu adresu tako da je Marellu tražila po Lovačkom rogu   :Laughing:   (i psovala sve po spisku)
pa su na vješalicama bili logotipi prodavača koje smo sve morali poskidati
pa nam je vlasnik Iane dao ogromnu količinu dječjih vješalica, ali smo otišli u pogrešnu Ianu
pa smo jedan viken u Renatinoj garaži pilile i šmirgl-papirom brusile daske koje je Renata "pretvarala" u štendere
pa je Renata šivala mašne za ukrašavanje štendera i ukrasne navlake za košare
pa smo sve bojale u srebrno

oooooooooooooooo, kako je lijepo prisjetiti se svega!
i stvarno, ali stvarno sam sretna i ponosna što sam mogla biti dio svega toga

----------


## apricot

> U konačnici pooštriti kontrolu kvalitete robe a onda dozvoliti više komada robe po prodavatelju.


ah, moram još i na ovo reći koju   :Laughing:  

kartončići kojima se obilježava svaki komad se ispisuju i po nekoliko mjeseci unaprijed i za svakog prodavatelja je namijenjeno po 50 komada.
tako se i unosi u računalo. (klanjamo se našoj Tamari do zemlje, ona je ta koja ih svaki put ispiše 10000 komada)
zato nemamo mogućnosti povećavati broj na licu mjesta.

vjeruj, na sve smo mislile (ili barem pokušale), tako da imamo tri boje kartončića i 4 boje flomastera
to je, dakle, devet kombinacija boja.
a zašto je to tako... dođi kao volonterka danas poslijepodne i sve ćeš saznati, naraditi se, ali i zabaviti.

----------


## Vodenjak

Apri i ostale male složne ruke   :Naklon:

----------


## @n@

Ja se moram požaliti na Fridu!!   :Evil or Very Mad:  
Mobbingiraš! Dereš se na sve nas! Vidjela sam da ti bič viri iz torbe!
Cure se skrivaju kad si u blizini...

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

Halo, pipl... Frida je naš anđeo!! 
Kakvo deranje na volonterke?? Ma daj... halo?!
Fridaaaa   :Heart:   :Love:  
Svi volimo Fridu!

----------


## leonisa

frida i mobng   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

Frdaaaaaaaaaaaaa  :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## čokolada

Mobbing i Frida...moram i ja   :Laughing:  .

----------


## petraa

Apricot, ovo se zove opširan odgovor, hvala ti!
Vi ste rasprodaju dovele do savršenstva, moram reći da se primjeti da nitko ne trči kao muha bez glave, da sve funkcionira.Bila sam na jednoj prije dvije g. i nikako se ne mogu uspoređivati.Ova je za pet.
Ja sam pomislila da bi se možda broj mogao povećati na 70, ako bi se uvela strožija kontrola kvalitete jer tad bi otpali ti neki komadi robe koji 
kvare prosjek i tada sigurno ne bi svi imali 50 kom., a oni koji imaju 70-tak bi isto došli na svoje. Ili da se kod dijeljenja šifre prodavatelji izjasne koliko komada robe imaju pa se tada ispiše toliko kartončića. Javljam se kao volonter za ispisivanje.A zašto su kartončići  u tri boje?
Ja imam sezonsku garderobu od mojih klinaca i sad mi je ostalo 20-tak komada a slijedeća rasprodaja nije proljetno-ljetna pa mi to ostaje u ormaru.Što se tiče volontiranja, rado ću se uključiti na slijedećoj rasprodaji.

----------


## ms. ivy

ajmeee, frida i mobbing   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

apri   :Heart:

----------


## apricot

> Ili da se kod dijeljenja šifre prodavatelji izjasne koliko komada robe imaju pa se tada ispiše toliko kartončića.


a što ako baš onaj sa najlošijom robom kaže da ima 117 komada?
a onaj sa predivnom robom samo 20?
ode prosjek!

zašto tri boje kartončića?
zato da bi nam bilo lakše razvrstati robu koju vraćamo prodavateljima kad ostane neprodana.

rozi kartončići su od donacija za Rodu i njih automatski prosljeđujemo nekim humanitarnim udrugama.

Žuti kartončići su za šifre prvih sto prodavatelja, a plavi za drugih sto. Pa napravimo dvije velike hrpe robe sa žutim, odnosno plavim.
Onda iz te dvije ogromne hrpe "izlučujemo" po četiri boje flomastera: zeleni, crveni, smeđi i plavi; zeleni od 0-25, crveni od 26-50, smeđi od 71-75 i plavi od 76-100. To su žuti kartončići.
Na plavima je zeleni flomić od 101-125... itd...
A to služi da ne moramo čitati svaku šifru nego da po boji odmah znamo na koji dio dvorane odnosimokoji komad robe.
I onda po tepisima poslažemo vrećice sa krupno napisanim brojem šifre, pored toga slažemo hrpice robe koje onda ubacujemo u vrećice, vežemo ihm lijepimo šifru i vraćamo prodavatelju.

Uh, umorih se samo pišući; zamisli kako je tek sve to i odraditi  :shock:

----------


## Cathy

Nakon ovog što je Apricot napisala, ja Vam se jednostavno divim. Još kad imate vremena uz male bebe, jednostavno mi nije jasno kako ljudi uopće imaju srca prigovarati. Svima bi (dobro možda ne baš danas, s obzirom na temperaturu) bilo ljepše šetati sa djetetom po Bundeku nego čučati tri dana u paviljonu ZV. Bravo.  :Heart:

----------


## krumpiric

Ja sam se došla javit ko žrtva Fridinog mobinga  :Laughing:  

Da znaš Fridu znala bi da ima samo takav umiljat glasak  :Grin: 

INAČE: 
TO je žena u 9.mjesecu trudnoće koja tri dana NIJE STALA, sve to uz još jedno minijaturno djetešce...  :Heart:   :Heart:  

Tebi se javljam ko vjerojatna kontrolorka koja je zaprimila neku "robu iz drugog svj.rata" :/ Moguće je.ZAšto?Jer je "moda" jako subjektivna stvar.
Hajd, možemo odbit nešto prastaro, al ne mogu ja reč da je nešto što ja smatram demode i što ni u ludilu nebi obukla djetetu nešto što neko drugi nebi :/ koji kriterij odbijanja da navedem osobi koja mi donese robu za koju smatram da je totalno van mode?

Nama je važno da je roba očuvana, čista, neflekana, čitava, neprastara i sezonska....

----------


## Lu

toliko mi je spor internet da ni ne citam ni ne pisem po forumu ali ovo sam morala. 
toliko mi je bilo smjesno za gospodju koju zovemo Frida   :Laughing:  
oprosti petraa nemoj se uvrijedit sto se smijem. to je samo zato jer ne poznas Fridu. Da ju poznas znala bi zasto nam je svima smjesno.

Frida je dusa od zene i svima nama prijateljica. Ona je sve ove dane tamo od pola devet ujutro, citav dan na nogama, pazi da sve stima, brine se da nam donese grickalice i pice, naruci nam rucak i ako se zaradimo tjera nas da idemo jesti. onda u pola tri ode po svoje dijete u vrtic, vrati se sa njom natrag i dalje radi i pazi da sve stima, zaprima, kontrolira robu i navecer u osam - devet ostane zadnja i zakljuca vrata.    :Heart:  

osim toga mi smo tamo svi dobrovoljno i da nam smeta vikanje lako bismo uzeli svoju torbu preko ramena i izsetali iz sale.


sto se same rasprodaje tice, apri veteranka ti je sve vec rekla. ja obicno radim na primopedaji i ponekad na ulazu na samoj rasprodaji. jedan jedini put sam bila nakon rasprodaje i ostala FASCINIRANA sistemom razvrstavanja i vracanja robe prodavatelju. to je tollika kolicina stvari da kad je sve nakon rasprodaje stavljeno na hrpu meni je doslo da zaplacem od panike kako cemo to razvrstati po vrecicama za samo tri sata.

uglavnom i meni je krivo kad nekome ostane puno praznih kartoncica, ali iskreno i onima sa najboljom robom cesto bude taman 50. Mislim da je sistem toliko dobro razradjen da tesko da ima mjesta za neka poboljsanja a da time opasno ne ugrozimo ucinkovitost s obzirom na resurse kojima raspolazemo.

rasprodaja je jedan od najopseznijih rodinih projekata i koliko god puta sudjelovala ja uvijek ostanem osupnuta kako tece kao neki ples i kako nesto sto dva dana izgleda kao kaos, u subotu ujutro bude poslihtano i kad ivakika zapljesce u devet i nahrupe kupci ne moze se nicim naslutiti ona dva dana teskog rada i naseg umora. svi budemo sretni i nasmijani.

----------


## krumpiric

sad me ti rasplakaše lu ovaku jadnu fibroznu  :Grin:  
da si uživo sad bi te poslala...znaš di  :Grin:  
nego, petraa...nas ima puno (ja sam kratko tu, ima cura koje su veteranke (mlade veteranke molim lijepo) i svaki put se raspravlja o mogućim poboljšanjima, ne brini...daju se prijedlozi...
teško je zadovoljit sve. A ne zamjerit se nikome. mislim da sistem funkcionira savršeno.

----------


## petraa

Ja nisam mislila ništa loše, evo ponavljam se.
Iznijela sam svoje dojmove. Pitala, jer me zbilja zanimalo, a da se zamaram s tim zašto je nešto takvo kakvo je, pitam. Apricot mi je dala zaista opsežan odgovor na sva pitanja, hvala još jednom.  :Kiss:  
Drugi put ću biti opreznija s iznošenjem nicka ako slučajno imam nešto za pitati.
Ne smeta mi smijeh, naprotiv.  :Kiss:

----------


## Lu

[quote="krumpiric"]sad me ti rasplakaše lu ovaku jadnu fibroznu  :Grin:  
quote]

ne places ti od mene nego od znas vec cega   :Grin:

----------


## Lindsay

Daklem žene SVAKA ČAST! Ja sam danas bila nakon dužeg vremena na rasprodaji, bila sam na prvih nekoliko i nakon toga nisam baš imala potrebe dolaziti. Elem, to je super organizirano, lijepo složeno, nema dugog čekanja na blagajnama, ma super. Jako velika razlika od one prve u tvornici. I nema nikakvih primjedbi jer to fakat treba odraditi i fizički i organizacijski i odvojit svoje vrijeme za to. Ma cure svaka čast. I btw, ja sam super šopingirala.Eto! Samo sam vas htjela pohvaliti.

----------


## Lindsay

Daklem žene SVAKA ČAST! Ja sam danas bila nakon dužeg vremena na rasprodaji, bila sam na prvih nekoliko i nakon toga nisam baš imala potrebe dolaziti. Elem, to je super organizirano, lijepo složeno, nema dugog čekanja na blagajnama, ma super. Jako velika razlika od one prve u tvornici. I nema nikakvih primjedbi jer to fakat treba odraditi i fizički i organizacijski i odvojit svoje vrijeme za to. Ma cure svaka čast. I btw, ja sam super šopingirala.Eto! Samo sam vas htjela pohvaliti.

----------


## apricot

Lindsay, da ti znaš kako smo mi sretne nakon ovakvih riječi; onda nam ni tih mjesec dana pripremen i tri dana završnog udarničkog rada ne padaju teško!

 :Heart:

----------


## stella

I ja sam kupovala na prvoj rasprodaji u tvornici,i sad sam imala čast volontirat na posljednje dvije rasprodaje.Jedino mi je žao što ne uspijem duže bit tamo s curama koje su zbilja divne.
 :Kiss:   svima

----------


## VLATKA-BRUNO

Pozdrav svima

Da se i ja malo uključim u temu.


Što se tiče rsprodaje same pohvale.

Svaka čast gđa. FRIDI jer treba to sve izdržati kontrlirati još biti trudan i imati malo dijete. - NEMAM RIJEČI.


Imam samo jednu molbu da se prodavteljima malo bolje objasni prodavanje i stavljanje cijena na obleku.
Stvarno sam ovaj put ostala iznenađena kada neko stavlja na komplet kratke hlače i maijca cijenu od 50-70 kuna - dok sam ja stavila između 20-30 kuna. 

Voljela bi i ja prodati za veće novce da mogu sinu toga više kupiti ali znam da se to neće prodavati.


Moja prva rasprodaja je bila rađena prema uputama koje sam si izlistala na internetu i naravno sve sam prodala, tako radim i dalje i kada sam sada kolegici rekla da prodaje i koje cijene da stavi malo je ostala u čudu ali se je sada uvjerila da je dobila pola vrećice nazad a ja samo dvije stvari -stavila je malo veće cijene.


Imam još jedno pitanje - da li je istina da se na rodinoj raspordaji mogu prodavati trudničke stvari - to mi je rekla kolegica da su njoj preko telefona to rekli.


TOLIKO DO MENE I PODRŽAVAM SVAKU RODINU RASPRODAJU I VOLJELA BI DA MOGU BITI S VAMA I VOLONTIRATI TE POMAGATI.

----------


## stella

Vlatka-Bruno, da mogu se prodavati trudničke stvari.   :Smile:

----------


## Ena

Ideja o kontroli kvalitete je za svaku pohvalu.  :Klap:  
Ako je Frida cijelo vrijeme bila sama na kontroli, svaka joj čast!
Treba se tamo borit s ljudima (a zna se da je s ljudima najteže raditi), objašnjavati zašto im neke stvari ne mogu proći. 

Uvijek mi je veliko zadovoljstvo volontirati u rasprodaji. 

Rode,  :Kiss:   !

----------


## krumpiric

> Pozdrav svima
> 
> Da se i ja malo uključim u temu.
> 
> 
> Što se tiče rsprodaje same pohvale.
> 
> Svaka čast gđa. FRIDI jer treba to sve izdržati kontrlirati još biti trudan i imati malo dijete. - NEMAM RIJEČI.
> 
> ...


prodavatelji znaju optimalne cijene. Napisane su i na WEBu, dobiju i uputstva na telefon.
sugeriranje o smanjivanju cijene se uvijek obavi na kontroli kvalitete.
međutim....

----------


## Amelie32

Ajme ak se Frida derala (što ja stvarno nisam čula), kaj bi tek bilo da ste čule Apri svojedobno !   :Razz:  

Inače, Frida moj naklon do zemlje, jer toliki posao odraditi u tako visokoj trudnoći stvarno nije lako. I mene su križa boljela,a nisam trudna.
Inače sve curke su za svaku pohvalu, ja nisam vidjela niti jednu da je zavlačila.    :Grin:

----------


## ivakika

Apri stvarno si se raspisala!

tako je lijepo svega se sjetiti i stvarno smo puno toga prosli

mi smo pravila preuzeli od clanice iz Kanade, ali smo ih morali dosta mijenjati tijekom vremena i prilagoditi nasim ljudima i navikama. I dalje pokusavamo mijenjati stvari i poboljsavati nas rad i samu proceduru. Primjedbe su uvijek dobrodosle, kako pozitivne, tako i one manje pozitivne, jer nekada ljudi sa strane bolje vide sto bi trebalo promijeniti. I stvarno se trudimo da rasprodaja bude ugodna svima, ali vjerujte, nije uvijek lako

Posebna hvala Fridi i svim curama koje su odradile ogroman posao i pomogle nam odrzati jos jednu rasprodaju

----------


## Loryblue

kad vas ovako čitam prosto vam zavidim što imate tu rasprodaju.
a onda se osvijestim jer se promislim kako bi mi čeljad doma sigurno taj misec bila gladna i glođala prste jer bi novčići ostali na rasprodaji  :Grin: 

svaka vam čast na trudu.

da se makar ovako nešto organizira u splitu ne bi žalila upalit auto ranom zorom i doć čekat pred vrata da započne rasprodaja. a ni volontirat da sam bliže.

----------


## ana.m

Imam jedno pitanje. 
Uvijek se dogodi da na rasprodaju netko donese robicu sa stvarno pretjerano visokim cijenama.
A svi znaju kolike bi trebale biti cijene robice.
E pa da li se može nekako stati na kraj onima koji s cijenama pretjeruju i čija robica najčešće, bez obzira na kvalitetu ostane neprodana, na način da im se jednostavno odbije uzeti nešto što je stvarno precijenjeno?

----------


## ivakika

uh, to stvarno pokusavamo, ali nije to jednostavno, jer ljudi kojima odbijemo primiti robu, najcesce jako burno reagiraju i cesto puta postavljaju pitanje od kuda nama pravo da odbijemo njihovu robu.

Stvarno se trudimo ljudima objasniti zasto nisu u redu visoke cijene, zasto roba treba biti cista, bez fleka i rupa itd.

----------


## ana.m

> uh, to stvarno pokusavamo, ali nije to jednostavno, jer ljudi kojima odbijemo primiti robu, najcesce jako burno reagiraju i cesto puta *postavljaju pitanje od kuda nama pravo da odbijemo njihovu robu.*
> 
> Stvarno se trudimo ljudima objasniti zasto nisu u redu visoke cijene, zasto roba treba biti cista, bez fleka i rupa itd.


Sve je to mni jasno, ali kako se odbije robica zbog fleke ili rupe,  zašto ne bi i zbog cijene.

A ovo podebljano, nemam komentara da netko uopće ima obraza nešto takvo reći. Mislim ono, pa svi su dobili naputak kakve da otprilike cijene stave.
Bez obzira da li na nećemu piše Jacadi, Benetton ili MTČ!

----------


## apricot

fleka, rupica ili potrgani "ciferšlus" su "opipljiviji" razlozi za odbijanje i ljudi ih najčešće uvažavaju.
vsoke cijene su, međutim, relativan pojam i ono što je meni preskupo, možda tebi neće biti. činjenica jest da se te skuplje stvari najčešće i prodaju.
mi predložimo snižavanje cijena, ali ako prodavatelj inzistira, mi pustimo.
pa ako prođe - prođe.

----------


## wannabe

i, kad je sljedeca rasprodaja?   :Wink:

----------


## ana.m

U devetom mjesecu?

----------


## apricot

6.9.

----------


## ana.m

Jeeeeeeeeee, još sam doma u to vrijeme. 
Uf, jedino malo bad kaj mi je Iva na adaptaciji u jaslicama  :/

----------


## stella

> uh, to stvarno pokusavamo, ali nije to jednostavno, jer ljudi kojima odbijemo primiti robu, najcesce jako burno reagiraju i cesto puta postavljaju pitanje od kuda nama pravo da odbijemo njihovu robu.
> 
> Stvarno se trudimo ljudima objasniti zasto nisu u redu visoke cijene, zasto roba treba biti cista, bez fleka i rupa itd.


Ja bih podržala ideju ane.m. Argumenti?
Pa niste li vi te koje, tj. udruga RODA ta koja odlučuje koliko komada robe primamo, u koje će vrijeme biti odražane rasprodaje, dogovarate prostor i sve ostalo,pa onda RODA ima pravo regulirati cijene robice.A ti ljudi koji se bune,to im upravo treba i glasno reći: RODA je organizator, te RODA ima pravo dinijeti odluku o cijenama robice.A ako im ne paše,zahvaliti im i pozdraviti ih,jer sigurna sam da ostane puno ljudi bez šifri,a sigurno su voljni prilagoditi cijene.

Eto,moje "skromno" mišljenje   :Wink:

----------


## retha

> Mobbing i Frida...moram i ja   .


I ja isto moram riknut na ovo..  :Laughing:

----------


## retha

> 6.9.


here i come   :Grin:

----------


## darva

Cure,svaka cast za trud i napor koji ulazete. Stvarno sam ostala  :shock: kad sam procitala vase postove.Ne mogu vjerovati da se nakon svog tog posla morate jos nekome opravdavati  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:

----------

